# WIP Daemonhunter blog [Pic update 4/3/07]



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

anyone that paid any attention to the modelling forum on Dakkadakka should be well acquainted with this.

But still, i want as much opinion as i can get on this, so here i'll post all my GK conversions, of which there are going to be many.

It's well known that i dont like GWs powerArmoured Grey Knights, so i'm making my own...

my first is a tank commander: 









this is my first PA GK on foot:
http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/4013/pc180179qa7.jpg[/img

This is my damocles (is the commander too big for it?):
[img]http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/5605/pc220229vq3.jpg

and here is the first (of 4) ST rhino commander:









there should be some more in a mo, just charging my camera batteries.

but still, C&C always most welcome...


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

well what i see so far i like  You got an overall scheme in imnd too or any painted yet?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

All GW tanks are too small in comparison to their gunners I think but the commander looks fine to me. What made you think he was too big?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

the only stuff i have painted are some of my STs and a few WIP GK termies, and two WIP rhinos. i'll post that in a PIP blog on the painting thread in a mo


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> All GW tanks are too small in comparison to their gunners I think but the commander looks fine to me. What made you think he was too big?


he looks enormous compared to that piddling radar... i'll see what the FW tank commander looks like...

more updates! made this ST tank comm a few minutes ago...

























My second PAGK


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, the facemask is icky. You'd be better off GS csting the facemask, particularly as you seem to be about to use a lot of them.

Then, the cape. The cape. I've yet to see a sculpted cape that looks as natural as the standard I'd put on my miniatures, and that with a dozen or so studies and countless articles behind me. I can't stand the blanketcap. Personally, since he's plastic, I think you'd've been better off getting the Caped Marine Torso.

Also, since you've obviously gotten some Forgeworld stuff, why not get the much better GK Tank Commander from there at the same time?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

which facemask? all of them? I'm pretty happy with all of them, its just a little addition to make them look Grek Knighty...

blanket cape? what is wrong with it? too thick? i cant afford to order specific parts. i have to work with vanilla marines and GS.

i have 3 GK tanks (or will do) so require 3 GK tank commanders (at least) so i dont want any being the same. i have picked up a FW GK tank commander to go with my pre-heresy LR.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Also your GS skills don't improve if you dont start somewhere and think, i know i'll buy forgeworld. Sometimes you look at a model and think, That needs a cape, or some purity seals or whatever. Rather than go out a buy the specific parts that would make the model the best it possibly could, you work with what you have.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

thats basically it. this is my first project that has involved any GSing above gap filling, and i'm really enjoying it. just saw a thread over at Work In Progress about Emperors Champions that gave me the idea of using bretonnian knight heads on marines. i'll prob do a squad of those (pictures of WIPs tomorrow). so much for my on the shelf bret army...


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

I have, in all my years, seen three capes that actually looked like they weren't a blanket from players who weren't professional Kneadatite sculptors. They are notoriously hard to make. However, for a few tips, make the cape much much thinner, fold it and fold it NATURALLY, and if you can do it, follow this tutorial for flowing capes.

http://fortressofunforgiven.homestead.com/CH08_04MoF_003_B.html

It's the only flowing cape tutorial I've seen that isn't crap, and given that the professionals won't give out their secrets because there are none, its the best I can find.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i'm not really going for the windblown look, it's just meant to hang, which i think it does quite nicely. capes are afterall... hanging blankets.

that cape in the tutorial looks ridiculous...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

this is a shit pic, took it quickly to show the WIP before i finish him...










i really like him so far, the bret head works really well


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

torealis said:


> i'm not really going for the windblown look, it's just meant to hang, which i think it does quite nicely. capes are afterall... hanging blankets.
> 
> that cape in the tutorial looks ridiculous...


I wouldn't say ridiculous but it is a bit on the long side. Still the concept is sound for instructional purposes.

Regarding your cape I think it's fine, although it's too rounded at the bottom. If you're brave because of the length you might get away with ruthlessly cutting it to straighten it.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i just won this ton of crap!










sweet. new justicar on the way...


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I would love some of those hammers!

How'd you win them?


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

I like how it's turning out and I love the facemasks you've done. They are a bit rough, but i think once painted they're going to look sharp. Nice conversion work so far, Demonhunters really lends itself to great converting.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

ebay.

and thanks, i think i'm getting better with time. give me a few and i should get a pick of my latest up.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i feel like a moron. just made a nice cloak for my new justicar, and put superglue on it to harden it quickly, then touched it a bit to move something, ended up sticking it to my thumb and pulling it way out of shape. both thumbs.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

this is my completed Justicar for my second GK PA squad, theyll all have bret heads.


























I know you've seen this uy now, but he's got a cloak now, to be park of the cloak squad.


















And here's the model i'm most proud of (with the worst cloak though). He's the Justicar of the cloak squad.


































C&C is welcome, though it must be said that i am happy wiht the cloaks. looking at the pictures, i think that bret head dude needs something on his body, i'll prob add some dangly bits.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Looks good. You could add those little shoulder breast shields you get in Terminator packs.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's some more stuff: 

quick expansion on that justicar, added the shoulder thing as suggested. looks chuddy.










Here's another quick update on another of the cloak squad, took massive SB off for replacement, added shoulder shield:










Here are some of the bret head GKs i made last night (i now have 5 total)

1)

































2 - who i dont really like, and isnt nearly finished at all:









3









4

























There ya go then... C&C?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nice! Very creative work


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i;ve run out of grey knight arms til that ebay win arrives... sigh.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

they're looking very sweet dude, can't wait to see them painted up. You planning on silver or going for somethng else?


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Painting them gold could prove interesting... just a thought.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

silver! silver! gold? really? im going traditional. once ive got a squad of 9 and 6 done, i'll paint...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Wow you have a lot of green stuff great conversions


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

it really doesnt actually take that much, i've still got half a blister left after that lot


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the justicar for the 2nd GK squad is my favourite, all looking nice though


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

must... finish... then... paint...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am diggin the looks of these conversions.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

my £101 land raider came from FW today! pics later!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

This is the gubbinz that made it all so expensive... what we have here is:

a FW pre-heresy LR
LR reinforced armour
Inq Rhino and LR doors
GK tank commander
Purity seals


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Quick non-pic update...

The LR is nearly ready to undercoat, as is the damocles. My two rhinos are basically finished (cant be bothered with highlights) and i've got 3 more to make...

I've ordered 11 more force halberd arms and 8 more hammers, i'm going to make an entirely awesome squad with hammers.

pics soon of some finished PA GKs that i did at my local GW the other day.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Right, massive update today, so excuse number of pics...

Another member of the bret head squad first...

he is, as usual, based around the vanilla marine, with a bretonnian knight of the realm head (shaved down) and the GK arm. He left arm is from the Rhino Damocles crew, with the hand turned around so he's backoning, rather than typing...




























Second up is the last member of the bret head squad (6 man strong)...

He has extensively moved marine arms, to grip a slightly modified old-school nemesis force weapon i had lying around. His right hand is also from the old GK termies.



















This guy is the latest member of the cloak squad...

Pretty simple really, a slightly reposed vanilla marine with GK gubbinz...










http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/9462/p2170359vg8.jpg

Now, lets finish up the cloak squad with their new justicar...

He's one of the more complex ones, but is based around the Space Marine commander. He has a resin right arm from the Damocles crew, and a metal right hand from the classic GK termies. He carries Coteaz's hammer. His left hand is from the normal PA GKs



















Tired of waiting for the DA vets to come out, i started on a new squad, all with thunderhammers and shields...

bear in mind these guys are very unfinished...














































So... what do you think? C&C please...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

why does nobody love me?

well, despite the lack of love, here are two new Deathwatch dudes...



















C&C too much to ask?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Interesting Rifle on the last chap, what is it?
They all look good. but the one swinging the hammer looks a bit un-natural in the angle at the wrist and arm.
Looking forward to seeing this lot wearing some paint, it's not often you see a whole converted army.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Your hammer swinger looks really strange. You genuinely can't make that posture ith any human body, certainly not in inches-thick armour.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I have, i think, corrected the hammer swinger arm, so it is now completely straight. i can see what you mean, looks like its bent the wrong way at the elbow, but thats all kosher now.

The rifle from the DW captain is made from a bolter, with some metal thing i found nobbed on the end. The scope is from the marine sprue and the stock is made out of the little rhino radar thing.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

they look sweet, you should get some paint on them ASAP, i luv the conversions, i myself are not brave enuff for them cuz im not so great with my hands...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I've tired of my DH and loyalists, started 1kSons now...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I do like your Death Watch marines, are you intending on using the fancy bolters as Sniper bolters because as soon as I saw them they seemed perfect for that.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i ahve no real intention of ever deploying them... i just want them to look cool really...


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

:shock: That's awesome. Love the tank commanders.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

sorry. My internet is screwing up.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

threadromancy strikes again. thanks though. while note finished, this army is definitely on the backburner... havent painted any of them for yonks...


----------

